# Hermosillo Sonora



## drealm (May 6, 2012)

I'm interested in visiting Hermosillo. I understand the general region, hot, dry, ect. What I want are other details.

In general I like old architecture, distain modernism. From the looks of it Hermosillo is more modern than old. So I guess I shouldn't be expecting Guanajuato. I can live with that, but are there older parts of the city? If possible I'd like to stay in older parts.

I may be staying there from a week to a month. I'd like to say in areas that are more walkable. Is there a distinctive old center to the city that has lots of foot traffic? I won't own a car so I'd like to get my needs met by walking.

How much will it cost to rent an apartment for a month? My only concern is living in an older part of town and avoiding crime.


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

All I remember was the traffic! Might goodness, worse than L.A. lmao


----------

